# altezza tails b gettin fogged n dont fit properly



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

ma 99 ltd sentra b gettin fogged n be gettin water inside tha tails 
anybody got any suggestions or wat i should do n dont fit properly wit space on tha sides


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

Personally, i heard that i heard that happens due to micro scratches and that if you drill SMALL holes in the bottom it will let the water drain out.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You know what else you could do? You could write like a normal human being and other people might consider giving you some other answers, but as of now, we cant understand you very good. Dont start a bad habit, and typing like that is very bad, just a thought.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Or get rid of the Altezzas! Yeah  !

Sorry, I had to  .


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

open them up, wipe them out in a dry environment, and seal them tight with silicone sealer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

Killa: I had that problem with my altezza's when I first got them. I took them off the car, sat them in my oven on low heat for about 10 minutes. Then I took them out and pulled the clear lens open. The heat will soften/melt the silicon sealant. I placed the tails back in the oven with the lens open and let the water evaporate, then I shut the tails back up and re sealed all the cracks and notches that I thought might have made it leak. Wa - la. No leak, no fog. BUT! Be VERY careful when opening the lens, the notches are very easy to break off and crack the lens. Good luck.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

these arent altezza tail lights.. please people edumacate yerselfs and let it be known that these are ricey lights.

Altezza tail lights belong on the altezz's and the U.S IS300.


so what have we learned.

RICEY TAILIGHTS


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i learned a trick myself, first take the tail light out. pour some water through where the bulb goes. pour the water out, put a little rubbing alcohol in there and splash it where all the water is. pour it out and let it sit in the sun. it will dry it up quickly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

alteezas are garbage...
or in your languange
"yo dogg dem alteezas be shit my n*gga"


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

*"yo dogg dem alteezas be shit my n*gga"* 

notice he sed *BE SHIT* , and not be the shit.. see the differance


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

"damn bit*h, dem altezzas be stupid fly!" 

"yo dawg dem alteezas b shit mah n*gga" thats more like it


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

oh god here we go again


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *You know what else you could do? You could write like a normal human being and other people might consider giving you some other answers, but as of now, we cant understand you very good. Dont start a bad habit, and typing like that is very bad, just a thought. *


yo son u aint ma english teacher


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Come on fellas*

Can people just express themselves like they want to, Damn!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thank god im not! I would kill myself for doing a horrible job at teaching you. I know youre "cool" and you want a fast and cool looking car cause "its the thing to do" but you dont have to type like a moron.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

How come threads about altezzas....Um, sorry, I mean EURO STYLE TAIL LIGHTS......end like this? Everybody seems to get so upset when they hear the word 'altezza'. I've said this before in another thread and I'm going to tell you people...I actually think they look good on some cars (and not just the Toyota Altezza and the Lesus IS300) I think you people should give it a rest already, and not tell people what to do to their cars. I have a friend who has euros on his b14 and when I saw them I said "They look nice," not "Why altezzas?!?!" or "Well, there's $200 down the drain." Please, do you people actually think they look ugly or do you hate them because the other people around you hate them? 

If anyone disagrees with anything I just said, *YOU ARE WRONG!!!*


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AIGHT now I must admit---killasentras-- it was a little hard to make out wut u were saying--and thats coming from sum1 who doesnt exactly use the proper grammer all the time....

But we are supposed to be helping this kid not coming down on him---

Psch91: If you would have handled this situation in a more mature fashion-this thread could have gone in an entirely different direction...

Im not going to spend the rest of my time picking out all the names that than chose to post about how they dont like alteezas and what not---

I luv this site and I would like for it-- to not-- go to waste with threads like this....


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

*ANYWAYZ!!!*

Killa: Did you get your tail lights fixed? If you did, how did you go about doing it?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *"yo dogg dem alteezas be shit my n*gga"
> 
> notice he sed BE SHIT , and not be the shit.. see the differance *


The problem with people like that is that in reality they prob. get their ass beat on the street if they say something like that


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

yo yo yo throw dem things in da trash yo. Fo sheezy. Save you time to hang with tha homies!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

How many people have experienced this problem??? I just ordered mine last week and also have a 99 GXE Limited. Just wondering if this problem exists with everybody. Thanx for the feedback.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

i had them with mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

I tried to fix them, but they still be gettin fogged. So i think ill just get some new tailights. Probally the clear ones. But for now ill just leave them on. Im still lookin for some different kind of tailights instead of altezzas.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

y don't you just get some tail lights from a 99SE. the aails are still red, but the blinkers are clear:


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

did they send you new tar replacement sto go around the lights. if thats not done right they will get moisture in them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wha????


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

They to plain. I want some that stands out. See thats i bought the altezzas.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my are foggin as well... if anyone can fix this for me it be greatly appreciated. i like the 99 SE tails 2 but iono if i really want them cuz i like my Altezza style tails. but if anyone local around South Cali area willing to help me fix them then i be glad 2 drive for a small visit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

aight fixed the right one. but the left doesent fit well. and still water b goin inside


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

open the trunk and throw some silicone around the edge of the taillight ... the part that gaps from the body... i put some on a week ago and they don't leak on me anymore..
hope this helps


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey killa...

how did you fix yours? cuz my right side isnt fogged up no more and my left far corners are gettin fogged. so weird.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

i put alot on the left. still keep gettin fogged.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

killasentras said:


> *
> yo son u aint ma english teacher *


Wha/?? you had an english teacher????????


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

move b****. Get out da way. bout knock ur lights out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey.. do we gotta argue about this stupid ish. let people talk the way the want to talk. If you guys dont understand ask nicely for them to repeat it clearer. i dont want to come here and read people doggin on one another for way of speech. i came to this forums to find performance parts for my Sentra and read advice and maybe jes make some friends. not to read people being immature and doggin on people way of speech.

now back to the subject.

If TeknoKid and i cant fix my altezza's 2morrow then can someone in Southern California be able to help me .. if not then im thinkin about gettin the 99 Sentra Red/Clear tails.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *hey killa...
> 
> how did you fix yours? cuz my right side isnt fogged up no more and my left far corners are gettin fogged. so weird. *


check out my pic i hope its clear enough!!!!I put it around until i hit that lip on the top


http://hometown.aol.com/strap290/page2.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Thats the right or left. Thats side view right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Im a get a mechanic to fix it . I dont have time this b.s. For all ya throwin names n shyt, ill f*** ya up. A 14 year ol' kid. Whatz up now. It really my car itz my sisters.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

killasentras said:


> *Thats the right or left. Thats side view right. *



its the right side and it is a side view ..just do it down like the pic and you shouldn't have anymore probs


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Yea. I got ya. Thanx


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

killasentras said:


> *Im a get a mechanic to fix it . I dont have time this b.s. For all ya throwin names n shyt, ill f*** ya up. A 14 year ol' kid. Whatz up now. It really my car itz my sisters. *


hmmmm........ someone is still in middle school.. thats why he cant speak correctly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

I had a heavy rain right after i put mine in. I woke up the next morning and the thing was half full of water. I took it off my car and thought it was the tar or in behind the light. BUT i turned it on it's side and water started leaking out of the corner of the lens. I just took the lens of and resealed it and now it's great! Xcept for the bad silicone job


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Does anyone know if they have this problem alot with the halo projectors? Just wanted to know if i should do alittle caulkin before i go through all the trouble of putting them in and having to take them back out. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

a middle skool *****. And i b bustin ma 45.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

killasentras said:


> *a middle skool *****. And i b bustin ma 45. *


WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
If you are able to speak proper english, then type it...If not, tell us and we'll stop picking on you. When you type like that, it is hard to interpret sometimes.


----------



## blkrcktSE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Killa is the man!*

You need to be gettin sum silicone gel, clear of course, smear sum around the lens and housing. It should be fixxing em wuter condomsation dawg.
I can see you is from Gewgia.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*



hey.. do we gotta argue about this stupid ish. let people talk the way the want to talk. If you guys dont understand ask nicely for them to repeat it clearer. i dont want to come here and read people doggin on one another for way of speech. i came to this forums to find performance parts for my Sentra and read advice and maybe jes make some friends. not to read people being immature and doggin on people way of speech.

Click to expand...

 * 

I must repeat myself. 

hey how did you guys peel apart the altezza. me and teknokid tried it tonight and was wondering how do get it open. we heated it up at 350 degree in the oven for about 2 minutes and tried opening them but didnt know how. Does anyone in South Cali know how to fix them cuz we got most of the water out and i switched back to my stock tails for now. But i desperately need them fixed cuz i hate my stocks with a passion. unless i willing to trade someone for the red/ clear tails =)


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

wow.. i didnt count or anything.. but this made 4 pages... congrats to all the people who made this possible.. this kinda reminds me of the family guy.. where stewie said "hey... ill trade you that baseball bat for this cool base ball".. (they trade) stewie bops the boy on the head, then takes the ball and holds both the ball and the bat and says..." now.. what have we learned.???"
all of you know that this would only be at the most two pages long if we would critasize each other.. its simple.. who hear knows someone in Law??????????? i seriously think we should all fill out a statement to the better busniess beural and tell them about the manufacture of these "Altezza/Eurostyle" lights.. why should we ALL,EVERYSINGLE PERSON!, have to fix this.. its a poorly made product.. so tell them to FIX IT!.. thanks for your time.. Travis 99GXE


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*



wow.. i didnt count or anything.. but this made 4 pages... congrats to all the people who made this possible.. this kinda reminds me of the family guy.. where stewie said "hey... ill trade you that baseball bat for this cool base ball".. (they trade) stewie bops the boy on the head, then takes the ball and holds both the ball and the bat and says..." now.. what have we learned.???"

Click to expand...

 * 

ok this is getting way off topic. can we not dogg on people that like altezza/euro lights and just help them fix it?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay well is there just one company who manufactures these altezzas for the sentra or are there many. My cousin has altezzas on his 01 celica and they got water in them. He returned them to the shop where he got them from and they gave him new ones. The shop returned them to the place where they purchased them and they got a new pair. I am thinking if many people have this problem then we can have them repair them or we could have a lawsuit on our hands. They cant be allowed to sell us faulty products. We have to do something.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AMEN to that !!! AMEN to THAT !


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I have the altezza style tail lights also... But they also leak and when I was putting them in one of the bolts broke... How can I fix that??? That meaning the broken bolt...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

this really sucks...almost everyone who has bought these damn things has a problem... i bought mine from altezzlighting.com
i called them 3 or 4 times and they always say we will get back to u........BSBSBSBSBSBSBSBSBSBS........I don't have a leak anymore but i got a nice stain inside.....something hastobe done!!!!lol


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U know wut after all this IM not even FU**ING wit those damn lights--ITs not even worth it....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well.. unless someone makes a better quality ones then i guess we just wont buy them. or someone buys them and uses silicone to fix it first to prevent leaking. that is why im plannin on switchin to SE-L tails.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think they're all flawed. I have a friend that got some and they fogged up just the same.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i guess you guys are right...... they need to make a better set...... i have got alot of people at stop lights telling me they look good.... and they are diffrent from all other altezzas (as far as i know no other tails have the clear brake lense,but i could be wrong) they also don't have the lines running across the clear lense.....
they are good looking imo ,but they still need some work


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Is their any way to fix that dame broken bolt....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what bolt (1 of the three that hold the tail in place?)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Is their any way to fix that dame broken bolt.... *


I haven't seen one before, but is there a way to remove the entire bolt from the assembly (to buy a new one) or is the bolt connected.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I dont know maybe when I go to take them apart to fix the leak, I will try to fix that bolt. .... Who makes these??? They really suck...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If you can get the entire bolt out, take out a good bolt as well and try to match it up at the Home Depot or something. These Altezzas sound like shit now. I was thinkin of getting some, but now I've changed my mind.

If anyone else buys altezzas, I recommed putting some Silicone sealer aroundd the edge before installation.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i just took my car to the wash today and now both my altezzas are fogged....stupid shit i cant wait to get rid of them....
i think the longer you have them the case gets loose.....
well time to get me se-l tails back...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

join the club selrider99


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

heres an idea.. anyone who does purchase these lights.. (if youare retarded enough)... if you have this problem.. or anyproblem within 30 days.. the manufacture is responsible for refunding.. or correcting your problem.. if they won't... they could have a lawsuit on their asses.. unfortunately.. most of us "Ass Rape Victums" are too late.. i was about to call and contact the manufacture myself.. untill i tried to correct the problem on my own.. and i almost had the silicon separated from the plastic shit.. and i ended up breaking the plexi right off the light.. so forget that idea..  so i guess what im saying is.. i feel ya guys, dont let people push you around... and... anyone selling their altezza lens?   i need a good lense.. if you are selling your altezza's cant find a buyer.. i will buy your lense.. just tell me which one is clean (no leaks, "crome" still new) and send a pic.. ill pay good money for it.. Trav


----------

